# Hilfe: in Öl eingelegte Dorschleber



## sigdir (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Rezept für "in Öl eingelegte Dorschleber".

Finds schade das gute Stück nach einer Kuttertour über Board gehen zu lassen. 

Meine Mutter hat mir versprochen - das soll kulinarisch 1A sein?  

Vielleicht legt man die Dorschleber einfach in Öl und fertig |kopfkrat.. Oder vorher braten, kochen, speziell würzen...???

Kennt das jemand?

Danke schonmal.
Mathias


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe: in Öl eingelegte Dorschleber*

Ich habe die in Öl mal probiert und muss sagen das schmeckt wie Rotz-in-Öl.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Aber man kann ja auch etwas anderes versuchen:
http://www.webkoch.de/rezept/47377


----------



## schlotterschätt (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe: in Öl eingelegte Dorschleber*

Deine Mutter hat Recht !!! #6

Allerdings ist es ein weitverbreiteter Irrtum das die Dorschleber in Öl eingelegt wird. Dit Öl is nämlich schon drinne.

Also Du nimmst Dir 'n paar kleene Twist Off-Gläser und wäscht die jut aus. Dann füllst Du die Gläser zu zwei Dritteln mit der Dorschleber.
Jewürzt wird "nach Schnauze". Ick nehme Salz, 'n Lorbeerblatt und 'n Jewürzkorn (Piment). Gläser zu und dann bis zum Deckel in ein Wasserbad stellen. Dit janze Jedöns eine Stunde köcheln lassen, die Gläser rausnehmen und zum abkühlen uff 'n Handtuch stellen. 1 Tag später die  Gläser nochmal 'ne Stunde im Wasserbad kochen.
Dit is schon allet ! 

Ick nehme ooch immer die Lebern mit, die andere als "Abfall" über Bord schmeißen wollen.:m
Komm aber niemals uff die Idee Dorschlebern in der Küche zu braten oder gar zu kochen. Dein Weib wird garantiert jewalttätig, denn den Jestank kriegste 'ne Weile nich aus der Hütte.#d

Jutet Jelingen,

Schlotterschätt    |wavey:


----------

